# bikepacking Arkansas or Missouri?



## inkerpok (Jul 7, 2010)

Please help!

Some buddies and I are headed out from Dallas and are looking for a 4 day bikepacking route within 8 hours of us. I'm having terrible difficulty connecting singletracks in the Ozarks of NW Arkansas or SW Missouri. We've done the Ouachita Trail and Womble ride multiple times and are just trying to find something new.

Any ideas are welcomed!


----------



## mtrider857 (Jul 8, 2008)

Check out the Ozark trail, sections like Middlefork, Berryman, etc.

Ozark Trail Planner - Home


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

Try St. Louis, MO: Sam Dale Conservation Area in Missouri.An easy, family-friendly dayhike, this 2.8-mile loop tours the mature forests and wildlife-festooned shores of the Sam Dale Lake Conservation Area.

_________________________________

restaurants in Sedona It's all here!!


----------



## mtrider857 (Jul 8, 2008)

redfox1939 said:


> Try St. Louis, MO: Sam Dale Conservation Area in Missouri.An easy, family-friendly dayhike, this 2.8-mile loop tours the mature forests and wildlife-festooned shores of the Sam Dale Lake Conservation Area.
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> restaurants in Sedona It's all here!!


What? this place is nowhere near st louis, and is definitely not what the OP was looking for... :madman: are you a BOT? i think so...


----------



## mtrider857 (Jul 8, 2008)

redfox1939 said:


> Try St. Louis, MO: Sam Dale Conservation Area in Missouri.An easy, family-friendly dayhike, this 2.8-mile loop tours the mature forests and wildlife-festooned shores of the Sam Dale Lake Conservation Area.
> 
> _________________________________
> 
> restaurants in Sedona It's all here!!


Stop Forum Spam - IP Check - 112.204.202.225


----------



## TXTECH (Oct 4, 2012)

inkerpok said:


> Please help!
> 
> Some buddies and I are headed out from Dallas and are looking for a 4 day bikepacking route within 8 hours of us. I'm having terrible difficulty connecting singletracks in the Ozarks of NW Arkansas or SW Missouri. We've done the Ouachita Trail and Womble ride multiple times and are just trying to find something new.
> 
> Any ideas are welcomed!


When you get back, update the post and let us know where you ended up going. I'm now living in the Dallas area and just starting to get back into ridding and would love to know of some places to ride out that direction.


----------



## Central Scrutinizer (Aug 30, 2005)

Just returned from several days on the Ozark Trail; I rode from Sutton Bluff trailhead (mile marker 96 or so) to Bass' River Resort (mile marker 13 or so), though I skipped a section from Council Bluffs to the Berryman Trail campground. Very nice; had a great time.

I'll post a trip report in a day or two...


----------



## Wibbs (Dec 5, 2011)

Central Scrutinizer said:


> Just returned from several days on the Ozark Trail; I rode from Sutton Bluff trailhead (mile marker 96 or so) to Bass' River Resort (mile marker 13 or so), though I skipped a section from Council Bluffs to the Berryman Trail campground. Very nice; had a great time.
> 
> I'll post a trip report in a day or two...


Please do post! I'm planning a trip for that stretch and I'd love more info.


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I too am very interested in any and all info. I've got a nice and very difficult Womble/Ouachita lolipop route that I've done a few times now and need something different. Post up or PM me if you've got good beta.


----------

